# Share your bays! :)



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Not a great pic showing his color, but here's my bay Standardbred gelding. He's 18 but was acting 10 years younger this day!!


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

My bay. This was last winter. He was 4 at the time.


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

This is my bay mare, she's a bit of quite a few bays in colour and even more dun on her stomach towards the bottom rear now she's been clipped. This is Lydia at 13years old, in June this year, welsh x arab


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is my Dude.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Gamble, AQHA gelding.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is Kodak, a reg. QH mare with a lovely coat  We had just washed her so there are some dark spots left on her side where she's not quite dry. She is also the horse in my avatar.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is my bay mare lindy,she has fantastic dapples in summer...well she did until I had to put a fly rug on her and they all faded
This picture is a bit dark,will see if I can find a better one to upload


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

My Bay TB "Oily". "An Oily Riser" on his paperwork. Seventeen hands high, 23 years old. Long and lean. A retired Dressage horse; a showy boy, and he knows it.

Fotos:
Oily
At The Garden of the Gods
After-ride roll
Seventeen hands of Butt


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Such beautiful bays!!!!!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I _like_ Bays 'cuz . . . The dirt doesn't show  Steve

PS: George is a Bay, too. Very dark, we say "black".


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Gorgeous horses everyone! Oh, and mule but no fair not adding a full shot of George. He might feel left out.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's beautiful bays! 

Here's mine:









I love the black tips of her ears


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

For the longest time I was one of the people who wanted the flashy colored horses, but now I'm in love with bays. Here are a couple of Jinxx.

This was when he was about 2 ish and after his first bath.








This was when he was about 3 ish, he saw a bag flapping in the wind that caught his attention.








And this was from this spring when he was 4 (he is now 5.)


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone! Oh, and mule but no fair not adding a full shot of George. He might feel left out.


George T. Mule: Relaxin' after a hard day's work. ;-)

Steve


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I just love seeing pictures of George! Each and every photo of him screams out that he's quite a character.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

George is awesome  Such a handsome fella.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, JC, AA!

George is, indeed, a character. And smart. The problem with "smart" is that he is quite capable of making his own decisions, _and_ acting on them. Really requires that you keep up with the game, or pretty soon George is doin' what George wants to do, and you're just along for the ride.

Never-the-less, I love my little mule, as I'm sure you can tell 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my bay, Jojo, 3 year old QH filly, got her on a trade with plans to resale her, but my nephew took her over (bays are his favorite).


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Look at all those fuzzy bay-bies (lol). Mine's already in his winter coat too for the most part. Or at least the start of it, he gets a super thick one.

Mine's a 17 Year old, 14.2 purebred Arabian, Bear, or registered name, "Berry Flamable".

From this past winter:

















His summer coat this year got bleached out because the place I used to board at kept them out all day.









From this summer (around July)









Annnd a couple of us from Yesterday!


----------

